# What's this?



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

My tank has a dirt substrate after my moss kicked the bucket. The other day while I was sitting down to feed the frogs, I noticed this tiny white creature crawling over the dirt. It was about 1mm long, and very fast and active. It was kind of translucent white, like a termite. Then one of the frogs hopped up and ate it. I saw another one in the tank yesterday. Now I'm not worried that it is a danger to the frogs, because obviously they've been in there a long time, I'm just curious what it might be?


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

Could be a springtail, or some variety of springtail.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.edsflymeatinc.com/liveinsects.htm

Not a photo but a small drawing of a springtail. Does it look like that, sure sounds like one. Lots of people seed thier tanks with em. Good variety in diet.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I raise springtails to feed out, so I know what they look like. It wasn't a springtail, it wasn't the right shape, and it didn't jump.


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi,

I have in my terrarium some little bug, like you discrive... But I have two kind... The first are more like a little laerve... and the second more like a bug with six leg... I think the first is the primary form of the second one...

I don't tink is dangerous for the frog,,, because they are always in the spot of the little turd of the frog... Second they are never on the frog,,, and when the terrarium have is big clean up,,, the bug stop for a wile...

But like you I would like to know what it is....

Ps. sorry for my english


----------



## john_159 (Feb 18, 2004)

if it is really tiny, white, sorda jumps i know what your talking about. i got them from some moss i ordered from t&c and they didnt seem to bother my trivattitus. i ended up putting some of the moss in my rearing tank for my auratus and they would eat em.


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

Does any one have a picture of they little thing

Just in case we are not talking about the same thing.... just in case....


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

If they are same things I have, it would be impossible to get a picture unless you had one hooked up to a microscope. What I have are about the size of springtails, maybe a little smaller, but are not springtails. But they are really fast. I'm fairly sure they are a species of mite. They are all over my terribilis tank because they won't eat them because they are so small. I take them out and dump them in my thumbnail tanks. I have them living in about half of my thumbnail tanks. They are a great SMALL food. If you search through pictures of various large mite species, you might be able to match it up. Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2004)

This is a springtail. I will try and get a better picture if you need it:









Hope this helps,
[/url]


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

Ok 

Now I am really sure, This is not what I have in my aquarium....


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi,,

In the last week, I was lookink very close to my aquarium, and I discovers the bug that you discribe and a another... She is white transluside and look like a little spider... I was afraid but they don't go were the frog are.... can you help me...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2004)

*sounds like mits as well*

Sounds to me like you have mites as well as springtails (and undoubtedly a number of other mirofauna). Do not be alarmed. As long as the vivarium isn't 'swarming' with them, consider yourself lucky to have free food in your vivs for the frogs to pick at their own leizure. I'll actually seed my vivs with springtails when they are first set up. 


-Bill J.


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

How to you check if they are a snack for my frog.....??????????? and are not there to snack my frog....


I don't have dendrobathe, I have 3 mantella viridis.... and two blue madagasrien frog.... I never reminber the name of my blue............

for the mantella, I don't have fear... they can eat a adult criquet... (not really, but I am sure they will try if they see one... )

But my blue frog,,, they are really lazy,,,, they sleep all day and I think the night to... They never go to hunt,,,, they wait for the bug...


----------

